# Dream machine - help



## lm002 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hello all,
Today I was dreaming of my dream mower/sub compact tractor. I went to the John deere series one "build your own" and built my machine. I had a list of things I wanted:
-50+" mowing deck 
- front loader
-backhoe
-work lights
-full hydraulics 
-25+hp engine
2X4 or 4X4 hydrostatic transmission
It looked awsome and I loved it but it totaled at $25,000

Has anyone ever peiced together there own dream machine? How did it turn out? how difficult would it be? would it be cheaper for me to build one by piecing together one from parts for other mowers? And if I did what is the resale value of a customized mower? Thanks


----------

